# mf 255 power steering issues



## Bill Lantry (Aug 26, 2020)

have a 255 with power steering issues i am trying to pull the hand pump but when i remove the hoses then the four bolts that attach it to the steering column it won't budge from the steering column. What am i missing here? I've tried pb blaster and tried prying, "tapping" with hammer but it won't budge.


----------

